# pier fishing.



## Graylon21 (Mar 28, 2016)

This is probably a stupid question, but here it goes. I'm thinking about coming down to fish on March 29th. My question is, with it being spring break. Am I just wasting my time, will it be to crowded?


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Spring break for Escambia (Pensacola) and the next county over (Santa Rosa) is over, so come on down.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

And all the colleges are pretty much done also. So your good.


----------



## Graylon21 (Mar 28, 2016)

Awesome, any tips on what I should try for?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Spanish, kings, sheepshead off the Pensacola beach pier. Also surf fishing for pompano, reds, and black drum. Also the fish are starting to come back onto the flats. so reds and trout in the grass flats early morning and late afternoon.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Even if the spring breakers were here, there are always stretches of beach that aren't crowded.
What to try for depends on what kind of equipment you have . Pompano is always good this time of year. (in the surf)


----------



## Graylon21 (Mar 28, 2016)

Well I have 2 7foot Penn's. One with 490yrds of 30lb braid, the other 350yrds of 15lb mono.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

yup. good all around for surf fishing and hitting the piers for kings Spanish and sheeps. and hitting the grass flats for trout n reds.


----------

